# Black and Decker RP250 - Bits not fitting



## QuantX (Nov 19, 2020)

Good afternoon! I received a Black and Decker RP250 router as a gift and ordered 1/4 inch bits that I thought would fit it on amazon. Unfortunately, they do not fit it and when measuring the collet it doesn't seem that 1/2 inch would fit either. Could someone help me find what bits would fit or can I get a different collet to fit 1/4 inch bits? Attached are pictures of the 1/4 inch bits and the room left on the sides even after being tightened. I really appreciate any help!

Here is the link to the bits as well... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Q9Q7735/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Router collets and bits come in imperial, and metric sizes. But the trouble is they are not interchangeable.
With modern global selling markets Its quite possible (almost certain) that you are trying to fit the wrong sized bits.
Go back over your paperwork very carefully and see what you actually bought.

If the bit does not want to fit, DO NOT FORCE IT.
if the bit is floppy loose DO NOT OVERTIGHTEN IT.
If it isnt a smooth sliding fit it is extremely dangerous to try to use it.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

As advised the collet can be metric or imperial. The manual should indicate how this router is setup or at least box should be marked as such. If all else fails contact B&D Technical Support for clarification and while at it have them provide the part numbers and cost for the other wanted collets. The imperial collets are 1/4" and 1/2".

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi, I second that Sunnybob says.
just a thought: is the collet in the shaft? I cannot tell from the photos, could you post one with the bit and the collet nut removed? There may be no collet the to tighten.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

Like Biagio says"just a thought: is the collet in the shaft?" That would be the first thing to check.

They do sell that router in other countries so you might have one with the 8mm collet which would be too big to clamp the 1/4" shafts of the bits but be very close.

The biggest problem I see is there are no replacement collets available for this router. If the collet is completely missing then there is nothing you can do cheaply to get it up and running. If it does have the collet then I would check it with a cliper to see if it is in fact a 8mm. If it is 8mm, then you could buy some 8mm shanked bits.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

In this neck of the woods, as in UK and Europe, Australia New Zealand, the identical machine (but probably a different motor winding) is sold as KW900E, and comes with 6mm, 6,35mm and 8mm collets. It is rated as a 1200 Watt machine. The collets might be interchangeable with the RP250.
But I would first check that the machine actually has a collet. The US model seems to only come with the 1/4" collet - surely this must be available as a spare?


----------

